# amitiza stopped working!



## allegra78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Im so sick of feeling like this. I started amitiza abt 2wks ago and was able to have stools at least oncr daily. Now, its doing nothing! I had to use a suppository to go today!! This is the most frustrating. And, I suppose since I need to "go" Im still having gas that smells like chemicals and cabbage!!!!!!


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

hey! i had the same problem as you. I tried Amitiza and in a few weeks it stopped and i hadn't had a normal bm in 3 days and had to use suppositories BUT i stuck with it anyways. Things picked up again and in about a month and a half of being on it my stools even started to look better. I say to keep on it but also everyone is different. If your not on the 24 mg i recommend that one asap. I think i've been on Amitiza for 3 or 4 months now, it great. Keeps some of my bloating down too.


----------



## KCleary (Aug 25, 2012)

I've heard from around a dozen people who started Amitiza that it has stopped working for them too... Its the same story with Zelnorm as well. I tell them, of course it stopped working.For some it stops working after a few days or weeks... sometimes it happened after months or over a year! Most of them suffered many side effects such as nausea, headaches, heart-racing, etc.I was taking medication for my constipation too at one stage... I just wanted to pass a stool/s normally without using an enema. But over time I realized (even though I didnt want to admit it) that I was just putting a band-aid on my problem... in fact, the "constipation/IBS" problem of not pooping was a symptom of something deeper.Over time I discovered what this *deeper* problem actually was and slowly pieced together the puzzle. My diet was at the fore-front of this change.Luckily I've had the opportunity to help many others cure their constipation as well using my experience... and then one thing I tell them at the start is: forget the 'band-aid' drugs that are keeping you frustrated. They are just short-term solutions that cause long-term pain. Waking up day after day without a thought on moving your bowels, or_ how_ you're going to move it, is where you want to get to... taking medication like you are will not get you there.Feel free to ask me any more questions if you want.I know how frustrating it is to feel anxious and let down by your constipation. I was there for many many many years!Best health to you,Kris Cleary


----------

